# Computer geht nach Runterfahren nicht aus



## kuhlmaehn (10. August 2010)

Hi!
Ich hab jetzt seit ein paar Tagen einen neuen Computer

```
Intel Prozessor:  	INTEL Core I7-930 (4x2.80GHz)
Prozessorkühler: 	INTEL Standard Box Kühler
Arbeitsspeicher: 	8GB Corsair XMS3 DDR3 PC-1333 - 4x2048MB
Mainboard:  		GIGABYTE X58A-UD3R Sockel 1366 (USB3.0/SATA3)
Grafikkarte:  		1024MB NVIDIA Geforce GTX 460
optisches Laufwerk 1: 	22x LG GH22 +/-RW SATA
Netzteil: 	 	700W BEQUIET Straight Power E7 (80+)
Betriebssystem: 	Windows 7 64-Bit
```
und seit kurzem tritt beim Runterfahren ein Problem auf. Da ich dieses sonst nur im Zusammenhang mit XP gefunden habe frage ich hier 
Wenn ich auf "Shut down" klicke fährt der Computer recht schnell runter und die Bildschirm-LED schaltet von grün auf orange (kein Signal mehr). Leider läuft aber der Lüfter vom PC einfach weiter und auch die LEDs bleiben an. Ich lasse dann immer eine Weile den An-Knopf gedrückt um ihn auszuschalten.
Ich bin mir nicht mehr so sicher, seit wann das so ist aber ich meine, dass es am Anfang nicht so war. Ich habe gestern den neusten NVIDIA Treiber für meine Karte installiert und dann kam irgendwann die Meldung "Beenden und neu starten". Als ich das bestätigt habe ist der Computer runtergefahren und ist dann sehr lange in dem oben beschriebenen Zustand geblieben. Ich bin dann gegangen und als ich irgendwann wieder kam war er wieder hochgefahren. Kann es vielleicht an diesem Treiber liegen?


----------



## tombe (10. August 2010)

Schau dir mal diese Seite an: http://www.windows-tweaks.info/html/shutdownguide.html

Da gibt es verschiedene Tipps woran es liegen kann unter anderem geht es da auch um Nvidia Treiber.

Vielleicht ist ja was dabei was dir auch hilft.


----------



## kuhlmaehn (10. August 2010)

Ich dachte das ließe sich auf Windows 7 nicht übertragen aber irgendwie scheint es tatsächlich daran zu liegen. Ich hab vorhin den Computer nach dem Runterfahren einfach mal laufen lassen und als ich wieder kam war er komplett runtergefahren. Jetzt hab ich bei den Diensten eben, weil der in deinem Link beschriebene nicht da war, diesen Dienst deaktiviert und gestoppt: "NVIDIA Display Driver Service"
Beim Runterfahren ging nun nicht mal mehr der Monitor aus, sonder das Bild ist einfach eingefrohren. Ich hab den Dienst jetzt mal wieder eingeschaltet aber irgendwie kanns das ja nicht sein 
Ich hab leider sonst nichts zu diesem Dienst gefunden, vielleicht muss ich mich mal an den Support wenden...


----------



## kuhlmaehn (11. August 2010)

Ich hab jetzt mal alle (zwei) NVIDIA-Dienste deaktiviert und es scheint jetzt wirklch schneller zu gehen. Ist es denn normal, dass der Monitor und eine externe Festplatte eine Weile vor dem PC ausgehen? Bei meinem alten Computer passierte das immer gleichzeitig...


----------

